

Why I Love Pittsburgh Startups - steveklabnik
http://www.centernetworks.com/why-i-love-pittsburgh-startups
Okay, I might be a bit biased. But Pittsburgh is great!
======
breckognize
One reason for the proliferation of Pittsburgh startups are the efforts of a
number of people/programs that want to see the city make a comeback. AlphaLabs
is one, but IdeaFoundry and Lenore Blum's Project Olympus are two more that
deserve some credit. When I started up as a CMU student 3 years ago, there was
no shortage of professionals and established entrepreneurs happy to lend a
helping hand; and most just wanted to see productivity return to the region.

I'm curious how this atmosphere compares to Boulder, Boston, San Francisco. Is
there similar camaraderie in those cities?

------
edw519
Makes me proud to be a Pittsburgher. Any others here at hn?

~~~
ctb9
My start-up and I will soon return to Pittsburgh, fleeing NC's recent
affiliate tax legislation.

What's the scoop on entrepreneurship/tech meet-ups? the refreshPittsburgh blog
seems abandoned.

~~~
steveklabnik
There's lots of great things. First of all, we have an Open Coffee Club,
there's lots of great people there. DevHouse suffered some leadership changes,
but they're going strong again. My own HackPittsburgh is doing pretty well,
we've got about 30ish members. refreshPittsburgh just announced on their
Twitter that they're doing something towards the end of August. I didn't see
it on their blog yet. Entreprenurial Thursdays is happening, too...

------
billturner
I'm also a recent pittsburgher (moved here 3 years ago). I just saw some
tweets about this starting up as well (Build Guild):
<http://pittsburgh.buildguild.org/>

------
Gibbon
I'm in Canada and, a few months ago, on a whim, we went on a road trip to
Pittsburgh. Great town! Clean, friendly people, great food.. From what I saw
of the general culture of the place, It would make a great startup location.

